# Question about λέει



## Leyaa

Hello everyone,

I know λέει comes from the verb λεώ, which means "to tell" or "to say". But I found it in some lyrics and I'm pretty sure it doesn't translate like this, but more like "want" or "wish". These are the lyrics:

"σαν μια σελίδα που δε λέει να γυρίσει"
"Να `χα λέει ένα βαρκάκι"

Is it another "λέει"? It doesn't come from "λεώ"? Or "λεώ" can mean something else too?

Thanks.


----------



## Perseas

It's the verb "λέω" in both examples. The first one means "insists" (the page insists not to turn) and the second reminds me of the English "(let's) say" (I wish I had - say - a little boat).


----------



## Leyaa

Thank you.
I was thinking that the whole "Να `χα λέει" stands for "I wish I had", but it's just "να ειχα" . What mood/tense is this anyway? Is it optative?


----------



## Perseas

Αctually λέει is not necessary here, you can leave it out. The mood is indicative , present tense.


----------



## Leyaa

Yes, I understand that.  I was asking about "να ειχα" mood.


----------



## Perseas

Formally "να είχα" is indicative because the subjunctive mood has only present (να παίζω), aorist (να παίξω) and present perfect (να έχω παίξει). This indicative expresses wish (Οριστική ευχετική). But semantically it looks like subjunctive.


----------



## Leyaa

Oh, I was so sure "να είχα" can't be in the indicative mood that I couldn't realize you actually answered my question in the first place. Sorry about that.
I didn't consider subjunctive because I couldn't find the combination "να" + imperfect. But I found this site  Greek Verbs: an Introduction for the Learner and I assumed there is a mood optative that forms like this, and not a form of indicative.
Anyway, this is not a discussion for this topic. 
Thank you again for your time and for your answers.


----------



## Eltheza

Perseas said:


> It's the verb "λέω" in both examples. The first one means "insists" (the page insists not to turn) and the second reminds me of the English "(let's) say" (I wish I had - say - a little boat).



Yes, absolutely!

The first one could also be in English "doesn't want to"/"isn't going to".

The second one, yes - "(Let's) say/imagine".


----------



## Leyaa

Thank you, Eltheza. 
Is this a common use of "λέω" or is just metaphorical/poetical one? I am talking about the first example.


----------



## Perseas

It's also a very common use.


----------



## Leyaa

Thank you, Perseas.


----------

